# Charter in Greece with fyly



## tugboat1 (Dec 28, 2003)

We are charterring from this compay this summer. Has anyone chartered from thwm or can anyone tell us anything about them.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Joe,
I am in the charter business in Greece and what I know is that they are serious people, doing a good job and that they care about their customers quite a lot. It will be a surprise for me if you face any problems.
A. Papandreoo / Greece


----------



## slords (Dec 29, 2003)

Dear Joe,

My friends chartered from FYLY last summer, they actually did all the arrangements and we tagged along. We chartered a Sun Odyssey 35. She was brand new and the best equipped boat that I have ever sailed on. Everything was perfect and stress free. They picked us from our hotel took us to the yacht we had pre-ordered provisioning and once we had completed the take over of the yacht they were delivered to us. We sailed the area of the Saronis Gulf and along the way we encountered several other charters with other companies who had no support what so ever. Fyly had a 24 hour telephone service that we could call if we had any problems - which we had none. Upon return we had not arranged any accommmodations in Athens and they arranged everything at a last minuite notice. I would definetly recommend them.


----------



## Titofai (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi Joe!

How was your experience with Fyly. We are going to charter with them this summer.
Thanks, Tito


----------



## tugboat1 (Dec 28, 2003)

Dear titofai:
WE could not have asked for more from the charter company from the planning to the execution. They were good all the way though. Joe


----------



## aaidonnow (Mar 16, 2005)

did you all rent a bareboat, and if so, what were the necessary qualifications you needed to charter such a boat? This because we want to rent a Sun Odyssey 36,2 (is it a good choice?) and have qualifications for small boats, but not yachts.


----------

